# Rules to say alive in a horror movie



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay everyone lets face it there is a lot of horror movie watching by the people in this forum. Lets write up all the rules we know of these horror movies...

1) Never think 'I'm glade thats over' Because there well almost always be a sequal.'
2) The Virgin's survive.
3) Never have sex.
4) Never take a shower.
5) Never yell 'Its safe' or 'come over here' because you well get killed. 

Theres a few, wats everyone else got?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The old classic "I'll be right back"


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Never use a candle for a light source to go anyplace
Never follow the fresh blood smear on the floor


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

When you need a place to feel safe PLEASE think of a better place then a slaughter house


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

By God, make damn sure your car is in good working order and starts THE FIRST time you turn the key!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Don't ask the producer for too much money or slash! - you won't make the sequel.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Never investigate the noise you hear outside in your underware, you will always be chased down and killed.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone that wears white is going to get it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

And, according to my husband, in any horror movie..........the black guy always dies first.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Don't run upstairs or down the basement


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

trishaanne said:


> And, according to my husband, in any horror movie..........the black guy always dies first.


I want evidence to this particular statement. I can name different movies where such is not the case: *Night of the Demons, Return of the Living Dead,* both versions of *Dawn of the Dead,*both versions of *Night of the Living Dead, Day of the Dead, Friday the 13th Part 3, Halloween H20, Freddy vs. Jason, A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: The Dream Warriors*...The list goes on and on. Not meaning to be a prick here TA, but if the black guy buys it in any Horror film, they at least wait until the middle of the movie.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Never go downstairs to "check out that noise" your wife swears she heard just before waking you up no matter how much sex she denies you because of it! (Not that it's ever happened to me..hehe)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you hear the words "Get Out!", then you should leave. Don't go deeping in the house. If your friend's head spins around 12 times and spits out green slim, don't try to help. Just leave! This reminds me of the holy hand grenade. Don't touch..


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Never say.
Watch this.
I don't believe in spirits or ghosts.
Someone is just trying to scare us thats all.
There is nothing in the water that could hurt you.

I just got to thinking if those horror movie bad guys had a romantic enterlude with a willing partner, would that mellow them out?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Sinister said:


> I want evidence to this particular statement. I can name different movies where such is not the case: *Night of the Demons, Return of the Living Dead,* both versions of *Dawn of the Dead,*both versions of *Night of the Living Dead, Day of the Dead, Friday the 13th Part 3, Halloween H20, Freddy vs. Jason, A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: The Dream Warriors*...The list goes on and on. Not meaning to be a prick here TA, but if the black guy buys it in any Horror film, they at least wait until the middle of the movie.


i agree ...but freddy vs jason black chick got it near the end kincaid char. made it in part 3 but but part 4 bit it early....the thing fellow made it...what is it house on haunted hill or what ever they get paid at the end that dude made it


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

kryptonoff said:


> i agree ...but freddy vs jason black chick got it near the end kincaid char. made it in part 3 but but part 4 bit it early....the thing fellow made it...what is it house on haunted hill or what ever they get paid at the end that dude made it





Sinister said:


> I want evidence to this particular statement. I can name different movies where such is not the case: *Night of the Demons, Return of the Living Dead,* both versions of *Dawn of the Dead,*both versions of *Night of the Living Dead, Day of the Dead, Friday the 13th Part 3, Halloween H20, Freddy vs. Jason, A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: The Dream Warriors*...The list goes on and on. Not meaning to be a prick here TA, but if the black guy buys it in any Horror film, they at least wait until the middle of the movie.


If I remember correctly the black guy was the only male to survive in all three "Dawn of" movies (Except for when the ******** at the end of the original "Night of the living Dead" shoot him thinking he was a zombie) and the "House on Haunted Hill" remake as stated above.


----------

